# THE SPECIALS (Brixton Academy) - Mon 31st Oct - FREE PRE SHOW PARTY - COVERED IN SKAs live - 4pm



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 24, 2011)

The Specials have placed themselves firmly at the centre of the TIME TUNNEL in announcing an additional date at Brixton Academy on *Monday 31st October*. Rumored to be among the very last dates that The Specials will ever play together, we at TIME TUNNEL are proud to invite you along to enjoy an afternoon of great music from DJs and Live performers.

Having already delivered memorable re-show parties for Brixton, The Royal Albert Hall and Cardiff, the TIME TUNNEL team feel suitably placed to offer you an absolutely quality afternoon filled the very best tunes, a great crowd and live music from *Covered In Skas.*

With the very best in Mod, Ska Soul, R&B and Sixties Beat our residents DJs *Boy About Town and Liam_Ska* will ensure that you remain filled to the brim with excitement as The Specials return to Brixton once more to show you yet again that the SW9 is the IN PLACE TO BE.

I am also very pleased to announce that the fantastic *COVERED IN SKAS* will be performing two live sets at this event.

*4pm Onwards - The Canterbury Arms, Brixton, SW9 7QD*


----------



## boy about town (Sep 25, 2011)

This event is FREE entry and your only problem will be, getting in!!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 23, 2011)




----------

